# Check Out My Tanks



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Not the best pictures but check out my tanks.

180gallon: it started out with piranhas but now has various african cichlids. this is the current aquascape, i had some nice big shells from punta canta in the middle of the tank, but 3 of the cichlids died within a week of adding them so i removed them. not sure if the shells or something on them was the cause of death but better safe than sorry









































































a couple old pictures:



















40gallon half hexagon with shell dwellers:




























55g with more shell dwellers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing but my question is if you dont have any piranhas then why join a piranha site? Not that we dont want you here


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

ksls said:


> Thanks for sharing but my question is if you dont have any piranhas then why join a piranha site? Not that we dont want you here


I use to have piranhas, and still know a lot about them.... but currently like the african cichlids better since there always swimming/moving around and very colorful. i might start a piranha tank again one day. plus i have a good amount of free time anyway and this seems like a decent place to hang out sometimes









what types of piranhas and tanks do you currently have?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

same thing that happened to you happened to me, used to own piranhas but got bored and moved on to tanganyikan cichlids. dont get me wrong im still fascinated by piranhas but the various personalities tangs have really makes for an interesting tank. i love the gold heads, cyps, and brevis. are those baby duboisi's?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

to be honest, i dont know to much about the shell dwellers, i just watch them sometimes. one of my brothers got them, and he does most of the maintaince on those tanks, where i mainly do the african cichlid tank and the saltwater


----------

